

NASA Sees Monster Sunspot Growing Fast, Solar Storms Possible - paragonred
http://www.space.com/19892-monster-sunspot-photo-solar-flares.html

======
mturmon
A recent quick-look intensity image is here:

[http://jsoc.stanford.edu/data/hmi/images/latest/HMI_latest_I...](http://jsoc.stanford.edu/data/hmi/images/latest/HMI_latest_Int_4096x4096.gif)

The sunspot group referred to in the article is near the right-hand edge in
this 4Kx4K pixel image.

If you zoom to the full-resolution of the image, you can see curved features
in the space between the two large sunspots that trace some of the magnetic
fields referred to in the article. When these field lines become tangled, they
store energy, which can be released suddenly if the field is reconfigured.

Our planet would fit easily inside either of these two sunspots.

